# Which is best? Dawes or EBC



## J-Lo (23 Jun 2011)

I notice that the Dawes Vantage (http://www.tredz.co....-Bike_33048.htm) and the Edinburgh Bicycle Revolution Country Traveller (http://www.edinburgh...=c003155c018343) are both very much of a muchness!

The EBC is slightly cheaper I reckon because its not got the schwalbe tyres, but that doesn't matter as the Dawes only has marathon on anyway - so I would be putting on Marathon Plus as soon as I get it, I swear by those things.

Anyway, I don't know alot about bikes or the brands of components etc... but am I right in thinking that the EBC is the better bike here? It seems to have better parts on, and obviously edinburgh bikes are themselves a good company.

What do you think?

The only other 'thing' is that I am 6'2" so I reckon I would need a 58cm frame which I can get the Dawes in. However the EBC is a max frame size of 52cm. So I sent them an e-mail and they said:

'_The biggest size of Country Traveller we offer is a 52cm frame however as the bike uses a traditional compact frame geometry they do size up large. The 52cm frame has a 599mm effective top tube and should be fine for someone of your height. If you could let us know your inside leg measurement we would be happy to double check sizing._ '

*Is this true, or are they just trying to make a sale? I never know who to trust! Anyway I sent of my inside leg measurement to them and will see what they come back with (im 34 inch).*

Apologies for so many posts lately... thanks to everyone for all the help


----------



## GrumpyGregry (23 Jun 2011)

Re frame sizing on the EBC, I've got an 08 model EBC Country Explorer (the model with the alloy frame and disc brakes that predates the current steel frame version) I'm six two and have the 52cm frame. My review of it here.
 All day comfy.

Sure at first glance there is a lot of seatpost showing and it looks like a mad mtb conversion but, like I said, all day comfy.

Spent last weekend riding her around the Trossachs and Western Highlands and, despite the weather, all day comfy.


----------



## Danny (23 Jun 2011)

In my experience Edinburgh Bikes are pretty honest - they once persuaded me *not* to order a bike that was on sale on the grounds that it would be too large for me.

Having said that I would strongly recommend that you buy from a local shop where you can try a bike first, and they make adjustments if necessary to ensure you get the right fit.


----------



## Crackle (23 Jun 2011)

I would heavily suggest you try them both or if not them, a compact which is similiar and a road bike which is similiar. Compact frames don't suit everyone. I remember trying a few and not feeling quite right. I eventually bought a traditional geometry bike, like the Dawes which felt spot on. There's no substitute for trying a few different bikes, let the ride decide.


----------



## J-Lo (23 Jun 2011)

Well I would love to try the EBC but its at least 200 miles to the nearest shop in say leeds for example, so thats a no no.. Same with the Dawes - local bike shops near me dont seem to stock this model but they can order it in for me etc if I want to buy, so I cant try that either...


----------



## Barbelier (23 Jun 2011)

I bought the Revolution Explorer last year, have had it for 18 months, did JOGLE on it last September and have clocked up 4,500 miles.

The bike has been brilliant with no problems at all and I really enjoy riding it. Particularly like the disc brakes which I upgraded to Avid BB7s.

Based on my experience, what is being said about the sizing is correct and I would personally trust EBC's recommendation. Bought mine over the phone, the sizing was perfect and it was delivered without any problems (unlike a certain other bike shop up north).


----------



## mcshroom (23 Jun 2011)

Hi J-Lo (and just noticed your PM




).

I have a 53cm Vantage and I'm 5'11" if that helps at all, Dawes say they size a bit big. Looking at the two bikes they are specced pretty much the same. The main differences seem to be: -

The 6061 Alu on the Vantage vs the 7005 Alu on the Traveller. 6061 is a bit heavier and less stiff so should be slightly more comfortable but I'm not sure how much of a difference there would be in reality.

Tyres are Sport contacts vs Marathons. I've used both on my vantage and either of them are good tyres. I tend to commute on 28mm Sport Contacts and tour on 35mm Marathons but that's just my preference.

The Traveller has cross top levers. I'm not that bothered about them but one of my mates had them fitted and likes them, and the rear mechs are altus and acera. I think acera is one higher but not much in it.

Given the different prices, I would probably go for the EBC one as the spec is pretty much identical, but if you can find a way to do it then try them both out to see which feels nicer. I like my vantage, and other than a new saddle (I like charge spoons, the Dawes one is on another of my bikes) and wearing parts it's carried me 3500 miles very happily, including a bit of touring (not tried the rack with a full camping load yet but it seems muscular enough for the job). Whether it's the better bike I don't know, but it's a good solid bike.

Btw. the 2010 Vantage is identical to the 2011, so if you can find one of those cheaper then you might as well


----------



## J-Lo (23 Jun 2011)

Thanks alot for the replies, yeah I reckon I can trust them.. they seem like a good outfit.

mcshroom - thanks for reading my PM  I do like the Vantage too and they do seem identical. You say about the tyres, thats not a problem because i'd be putting marathon plus's on anyway. 

Nearest place to me to test the Dawes is an 80 mile trip, but thats better than the trek north... I am guessing the revolution traveller is exlusive to EBC's online shop only?

Do you have any good photos of your vantage? I can only seem to find a side view on google images etc..

Thanks!


----------



## Muddyfox (23 Jun 2011)

J-Lo make sure you get the right size (it is important) i have a 60cm Ridgeback Panorama which is a bit big for me and i wish i'd waited for the right size bike to come up 

Simon


----------



## mcshroom (23 Jun 2011)

I'll have a look round.







This is a decent view of the bike on tour in March, 






and this one is a front on view in it's commuting garb (thin black mudguards, sport contact tyres and saddlebag rather than rack)

but I may have to do a photo shoot on Saturday to cover all of it


----------



## J-Lo (23 Jun 2011)

Muddyfox said:


> J-Lo make sure you get the right size (it is important) i have a 60cm Ridgeback Panorama which is a bit big for me and i wish i'd waited for the right size bike to come up
> 
> Simon




Yeah... its just difficult, reckon I might drive down to London to Evans - ring up beforehand see if they've got the 2 sizes in store and go have a test. Then if its good sneakily buy it cheaper off the net, least i will know what size to get then. I cant find any LBS's nearby that stock it.

*mcshroom* - Thanks alot for the pics, def looks like a great tourer! You look to have some fairly heavy panniers on, does the rack cope fine?


----------



## mcshroom (23 Jun 2011)

The rack didn't flinch (nor did it when I hit the deck at 20mph before Christmas - couple of scratches to the paintwork but no dents). Those were just overloaded B&B touring bags though, so most of the bulk is winter clothing (that I didn't need in the end).

I have used the bike (with front and rear panniers) to do weekly supermarket shopping as well - that is heavy. It is an alloy rack, so it won't be as strong as a heavy duty steel one, but it's a big sturdy-tubed rack. I'm planning to put a full camping load on the bike later in the year and I'm not worried about it.


----------



## Barbelier (24 Jun 2011)

EBC have 15% of eveything from now until close of play Monday so the Country Explorer is down to £574, which I reckon is a very good deal.


----------



## J-Lo (24 Jun 2011)

Yeah they just sent me an email. Means the one im after is only £425 now! 

They also said: 

'Given your height and inside leg the 52cm Country Traveller should be fine. As mentioned the frame is long and low with a traditional touring geometry. The main thing is to get the reach right and the 599mm effective top tube should be comfortable for someone of your height. 

If you do order the bike and for any reason receive it and are not happy with it then of course we can arrange to return and refund the bike. This can be done as long as the bike is still as new. This does mean that when you get the bike, provided the weather is fine, you can take it for a short ride in your street to test it our for size!'

This sounds like a pretty good deal and at a good price, so I reckon I may snap this up! I'll think about it this weekend before the monday deadline..


----------



## J-Lo (27 Jun 2011)

Well I bought the EBC today, so can't wait for it too come now - my first touring bike! (and only £425)


----------

